# Tìm hiểu về giáo dục STEAM



## Robot Stem TPA (20/10/20)

*STEM là gì? STEAM là gì?*
*STEM VÀ STEAM* là hai mô hình giáo dục ngày càng trở nên phổ biến, về mặt cấu tạo từ ngữ nếu như các mom không để ý kỹ sẽ rất dễ bị nhầm lẫn. Tuy nhiên lại mang ý nghĩa khác nhau và bổ sung cho nhau, giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện.

STEM = SCIENCE + TECHNOLOGY + ENGINEERING + MATH

Phương pháp *giáo dục STEM* hướng đến sự phát triển khả năng tư duy sáng tạo ở trẻ, hướng đến khả năng phát triển toàn diện về tư duy đồng thời là khả năng ứng dụng về kỹ thuật trong cuộc sống.

và STEAM là bổ sung chữ A vào STEM tức là

SCIENCE + TECHNOLOGY + ENGINEERING + ART + MATH = STEAM




STEAM là sự mở rộng của mô hình giáo dục STEM giúp trẻ phát triển và tương tác đa chiều, là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa sáng tạo và nghệ thuật giúp trẻ ứng dụng vào thực tiễn. Theo phương pháp giáo dục STEAM thì nghệ thuật là một yếu tố không thể thiếu giúp trẻ có thể mềm mỏng và khéo léo giải quyết vấn đề.


*Những điểm khác nhau giữa phương pháp giáo dục STEM và STEAM*
Về mặt từ ngữ thì STEM và STEAM là khác nhau thêm chữ A vào STEM, tức là bổ sung tính nghệ thuật vào kỹ thuật để cho ra sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của về khả năng tư duy và phát triển não bộ. Yếu tố nghệ thuật tưởng chừng như không quan trọng nhưng đối với trẻ thì tác động thêm yếu tố nghệ thuật sẽ tăng khả năng kích thích sự hoạt động của não bộ. Từ đó phát triển tư duy sáng tạo và khả năng phát triển vấn đề ở trẻ.

Hai phương pháp giáo dục STEM/STEAM không khác nhau nhiều mà đều có nền tảng giống nhau, hướng đến sự kết hợp kiến thức liên môn cho trẻ có khả năng phát triển toàn diện, và khả năng áp dụng các kiến thức đã học vào chính thực tế cuộc sống hằng ngày. STEM/STEAM thì đều có nền tảng tiến hành giống nhau nên nếu kết hợp lại thì sẽ rất có ích cho sự phát triển của trẻ.




Phương pháp giáo dục STEAM sinh sau đẻ muộn, phát triển trên nền của giáo dục STEM sở hữu những ưu điểm cũng như tính chất của giáo dục STEM và phát triển thêm những đặc tính mới đó chính là nghệ thuật. Nghệ thuật được coi là yếu tố nổi bật làm phát triển thế mạnh của giáo dục STEAM.

*3.Giáo dục STEAM được ứng dụng ở đâu?*

Trong trường học tại Việt Nam thì giáo dục STEAM chưa được ứng dụng nhiều vào thực tế bằng giáo dục STEM tuy nhiên cũng được rất nhiều các bậc phụ huynh quan tâm và tìm hiểu.

Đây là phương pháp giáo dục phát triển trên nền tảng của giáo dục STEM nên khi được ứng dụng vào dạy tại các trường thì sẽ không quá bị khó khăn vì đã từng tiến hành phương pháp giáo dục STEM. Mang lại những bước đi mới mẻ trong giáo dục Việt Nam, đưa giáo dục nước nhà đi lên.

Được áp dụng cho tất cả các khối học từ mầm non cho đến trung học phổ thông, vì vậy mà không bị gò bó hay giới hạn về khả năng áp dụng vào trường học.

Để con có cơ hội làm quen và tiếp cận với phương pháp giáo dục tiên tiến như* STEM/STEAM* thì bố mẹ có thể tham khảo mô hình *TPA ROBOTKIT 5.1*

Đây được coi là mô hình tiêu biểu cho phương pháp giáo dục STEM mang đến cho trẻ cơ hội tiếp cận với khả năng lập trình thông qua phần mềm kéo thả vô cùng tiện lợi và dễ dàng sử dụng. 




*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí, đồng thời FREESHIP toàn quốc.

—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------

